# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Mosmirënjohja dhe kuptimi i saj.

## DI_ANA

Ne shumicen e rasteve,pothuajse secili nga ne,eshte ndeshur me njerez te terhequr prej interesave ndaj tjetrit!
Ne jete shume prej njerezve japin ne nje menyre te padiskutueshme dhe shume te tjere perfitojne prej tyre.
Te jesh "njeri me zemer" sot,do te thote te kesh nje cilesi te rralle dhe te cmuar personaliteti dhe force..po pikerisht kjo force e tjetrit merret si dobesi nga dikush,merret thjesht si nje vlere per tu shfrytezuar.
Dhe jane pikerisht ata qe perfitojne qe nuk jane kurre te ngopur dhe aspak mirenjohes,jane pikerisht ata qe nuk kane dhene kurre qe kerkojne te marrin dhe qe kerkojne gjithmone sakrifica nga tjetri pa marre parasysh jeten dhe problemet e tij..
Te keta njerez eshte ky lloj egoizem i tepruar qe i ben te mos jene mirenjohes dhe te hedhin poshte cdo gje te mire qe u eshte bere!
Interesi ndaj dikujt nuk eshte vetem material,eshte edhe moral...dhe ketu eshte me e keqja...te perfitosh nga dobesite dhe mangesite e tjetrit!
Por me e keqja akoma eshte te mos jesh mirenjohes!
Mosmirenjohjen e hasim ne shoqeri,familje dhe kudo...!
Sa mire do te ishte te mos e njihnim dhe ndjenim nje gje te tille!
Sa mire do te ishte te degjonim thjesht nje "faleminderit"!


Cfare do te thote fjala" mosmirenjohes" per ju?

respekte

----------


## maty

mendoj se ne jete te gjitheve na ndodh te pakten njehere qe te tjeret te perfitojne nga ne e mos te na tregojne mirenjohje, por edhe qe ne te perfitojme nga te tjeret e te jemi mosmirenjohes. 
veshtire te gjesh nje perkufizim te fjales "mosmirenjohes" edhe sepse brenda vetes ne shumicen e rasteve kemi bindjen qe ate qe te tjeret bejne per ne e kane per detyre.

----------


## shefqeti11

Pershendetje, pajtohem me mendimin e Maty, por do shtoja dhe dicka tjeter...

Mosmirnjohja ekziston vetem ne personat qe kane interes nga dikush,(mendoj) dhe te gjithe kemi interes per dike/dicka... kur shikohet qe hidhet drit mbi synimet e interesit qe kam une/ti ndaj teje/meje, ateher ti/une vepron/oj ne menyren e duhur per t'ju shmangur interesit tim/tend i cili eshte ne demin tend/tim dhe njekohesisht une/ti do te jem/sh mosmirenjohes se me/te humbet interesi per te cilin kam/ke luftuar/lufton.


Por lind pyetja... a duhet te jemi mosmirenjohes?! 

Ne asnje menyr, nuk duhet kurrsesi, kur dikush na ndihmon dhe na nxjerr nga situata  te veshtira, me patjeter qe duhet t'i jemi mirenjohes dhe shume madje.
Nqs marrim veht - vehten ne vendin e atij personi qe i jemi mosmirnjohes, ateher nuk do na vinte aspak mire, jam mese i bindur per kete gje, ndaj dhe nuk duhet te veprojm ne kete menyre.

Mosmirnjohja eshte dicka shume e keqe...por me mosemirnjohjen shpesh here kuptojm dhe se me cilat persona kemi pasur te bejm dhe keshtu qendrojm larg tyre...



Pershendetje per ju Diana, dhe per temen njekohesisht, si gjithmon te vecanta e kuptimplota.

----------


## maty

> Por lind pyetja... a duhet te jemi mosmirenjohes?! 
> 
> Ne asnje menyr, nuk duhet kurrsesi, kur dikush na ndihmon dhe na nxjerr nga situata  te veshtira, me patjeter qe duhet t'i jemi mirenjohes dhe shume madje.


jam 100% dakort me ty. mosmirenjohja eshte mungese edukate, mungese respekti ndaj personit qe te ndihmon. eshte si te shkelesh, te nenvleresosh, apo me mire te anullosh ate te mire qe tjetri te ben.

eshte vertete qe per ti treguar mirenjohjen tjetrit nganjehere mjafton edhe nje "faleminderit". po kjo "faleminderit" te mos jete ipokrite ama.

----------


## DI_ANA

> . mosmirenjohja eshte mungese edukate, mungese respekti ndaj personit qe te ndihmon. eshte si te shkelesh, te nenvleresosh, apo me mire te anullosh ate te mire qe tjetri te ben.
>  ..... mjafton edhe nje "faleminderit". po kjo "faleminderit" te mos jete ipokrite ama.



Pajtohem plotesisht me gjykimin tend!
Ne raste mosmirenjohjeje,eshte pikerisht kjo mungese respekti qe na vret,eshte ky lloj mosvleresimi qe na ben te ndjehemi shume keq dhe shume te nenvleresuar!
Sigurisht qe te mirat qe behen ne jete nuk behen ne menyre qe tjetri te na mbaje ne nje piedestal,po te pakten thjesht nje shenje vleresimi dhe falenderimi nuk do na bente keq..Nje "faleminderit" qe do te vinte nga zemra dhe jo sa per te kaluar rradhen!

respekte

----------


## maty

> Sigurisht qe te mirat qe behen ne jete nuk behen ne menyre qe tjetri te na mbaje ne nje piedestal,po te pakten thjesht nje shenje vleresimi dhe falenderimi nuk do na bente keq..


idealja do ishte qe te gjithe te benin sa me shume te mira pa vene re nese tjetri te eshte mirenjohes apo jo. per fat te keq, ne te vertete jemi te gjithe njecik egoist, te mirat i bejme atje ku edhe i presim. nqs pesojme ndonje zhgenjim, nuk perserim prape "gabimin" me te njejtat persona.

----------


## DI_ANA

> per fat te keq, ne te vertete jemi te gjithe njecik egoist, te mirat i bejme atje ku edhe i presim. nqs pesojme ndonje zhgenjim, nuk perserim prape "gabimin" me te njejtat persona.



Zakonisht te mirat i bejme te njerezit qe duam,ata njerez per te cilet ne vete si individ jemi te gatshem qe te bejme gjithcka,dhe nuk do te thote qe kerkojme qe edhe ata te bejne te njejten gje per ne!Te kerkosh nje faleminderit dhe nje mirenjohje nga ana e tyre,nuk eshte aspak egoiste,po dicka njerezore!
Problemi eshte se sado qe te mund te digjemi,kur duam me permasa te medha,sado qe tjetri ose tjetra abuzojne me te mirat tona,ne prape se prapê vazhdojme te bejme per ta,sado te zhgenjyer te kemi mbetur!
Nje shprehje thote__"Te mirat qe bejme harrohen shume shpejt,kurse te keqijat tjetri nuk i harron kurre"!
Dhe kjo eshte e verteta per fatin tone te keq....

respekte maty :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Por lind pyetja... a duhet te jemi mosmirenjohes?! 
> 
> Nqs marrim veht - vehten ne vendin e atij personi qe i jemi mosmirnjohes, ateher nuk do na vinte aspak mire, jam mese i bindur per kete gje, ndaj dhe nuk duhet te veprojm ne kete menyre.
> 
> Mosmirnjohja eshte dicka shume e keqe...por me mosemirnjohjen shpesh here kuptojm dhe se me cilat persona kemi pasur te bejm dhe keshtu qendrojm larg tyre.


Zakonisht ne jete ne bejme shume per njerezit qe duam,bejme sepse duam qe cdo gje qe kemi ta ndajme me ta,qofte ne familje,shoqeri dhe kudo!
Per dike qe do te me ndihmonte ne cfaredo lloj aspekti do kisha nje mirenjohje teper te thelle dhe nje respekt te perjetshem!
Po me mosmirenjohjen kuptojme ndonjehere se me cilet kemi te bejme ne te vertete,po per hir te dashurise nuk duam ta kuptojme dhe vazhdojme te bejme prape,sado qe zhgenjimet vazhdojne,e bejme sepse te duash dike do te thote te ndash cdo gje me te,e ben sepse ajo qe mund te besh per te eshte nje prove dashurie dhe respekti.....dhe kur bejme dicka te tille kerkojme thjesht nje mirenjohje qe nuk mund te quhet aspak egoizem,po qe mund te quhet "respekt"!


respekte

----------


## Morning star

E rendesishme eshte qe ti tu tregohesh mirnjohes te tjerve.
Pastaj se ca bejn te tjeret eshte pune per ata, nese nuk te jan mirnjohes kur ti i ndihmove, mos harro se bota eshte e rrumbullaket edhe cdo gje kthehet pas..

Kur te vije dita perseri, do jeshe ti ajo qe do ja plasesh deren ne surrat atij mosmirnjohesi qe dikure te ktheu shpinen.

tregohu gjithmone i mire me te tjeret, ama mos tolero qe miresine tende ta marrin per dobesi.

----------


## Artson

*Mosmirenjohesi eshte ai qe me ben te ndjehem budalla qe intuita ime nuk e nuhati dicka te tille.*

----------


## ^AngeL^

ne fakt si kane ardhe rethanat [ act like no one cares ] kill like no one feel the pain,, e kshu me radhe.

----------


## resina

> E rendesishme eshte qe ti tu tregohesh mirnjohes te tjerve.
> Pastaj se ca bejn te tjeret eshte pune per ata, nese nuk te jan mirnjohes kur ti i ndihmove, mos harro se bota eshte e rrumbullaket edhe cdo gje kthehet pas..
> 
> Kur te vije dita perseri, do jeshe ti ajo qe do ja plasesh deren ne surrat atij mosmirnjohesi qe dikure te ktheu shpinen.
> 
> tregohu gjithmone i mire me te tjeret, ama mos tolero qe miresine tende ta marrin per dobesi.


Jam dakort me kete mendim.
Cdo sjellje apo veprim qe bejme ne rradhe te pare e bejme per veten tone.
Sjellja e mire,toleranca,ndihma ndaj te tjereve ,falja nuk duhen marre absolutisht 
si nje dobesi por si nje virtut njerezor.Keto jane ato qe e bejne njeriun te dallueshem nga qeniet e tjera.
Kemi shume nevoje per njerez qe dine te sillen si njerez.

----------


## niktironci

Mendoj qe kur dikush te ndihmon per dicka, ne nje moment shume te veshtire ,duhet ti jesh mirenjohes . Por si duhet te vleresohet kjo gje?
Respecti duhet, por mendoj ka nje fare limiti.
Ne qofte se i ben mire dikujt gjithemon duhet edhe ti besh nje pyetje vehtes ``Perse ja bera kete te mire``?
Per kete te mire qe dikush te beri,dhe ti duhet ti jesh mirenjohes per tere jeten, dhe sa here qe ta shohesh sikur sheh perendine dhe ti ulesh ti behesh rrogoz? Sigurisht jo.
Shume njerez e keq interpretojne mirenjohjen, dhe mendoj eshte nje teme qe eshte shume debatuese.
Ka njerez qe te miren qe te bejne e kane si lloj biznesi, dikush mund ta kuptoje kete gje shume mire.
Te bejne nje nder dhe nuk te shqiten gjithe jetes , dhe aq te merzisin saqe thua me vehte:`` me mire te mos e kisha pranuar te miren qe me bene``.

----------


## ajzberg

Pershendetje 
Ne radhe te pare po jap kuptimin e fjales FALEMINDERIT.kjo fjale qe nganjehere perfundon FLM eshte nje nga fjalet me te bukura te shqipes.Nuk ka  gjuhe ne bote qe ta kete ne kete forme qe e kemi ne .Te gjithe ju qe te pakten dini anglisht frengjisht,italisht,gjermanisht mund ta beni lehte krahasimin .
TE FALEM NDERIT eshte pikerisht mirnjohja per nderin e bere.Problemi eshte sa e perdorim kete te shkrete fjale FALEMINDERIT..........

----------


## DI_ANA

> E rendesishme eshte qe ti tu tregohesh mirnjohes te tjerve.
> Pastaj se ca bejn te tjeret eshte pune per ata, nese nuk te jan mirnjohes kur ti i ndihmove, mos harro se bota eshte e rrumbullaket edhe cdo gje kthehet pas..
> 
> Kur te vije dita perseri, do jeshe ti ajo qe do ja plasesh deren ne surrat atij mosmirnjohesi qe dikure te ktheu shpinen.
> 
> tregohu gjithmone i mire me te tjeret, ama mos tolero qe miresine tende ta marrin per dobesi.


Jam shume dakort me gjykimim tend.
Pervec aty ku thua qe duhet ti perplasim deren dikujt qe nuk eshte mosmirenjohes,aty mendoj se injorimi eshte perplasja me e mire.
Nje problem tjeter qe lind eshte edhe aty ku kjo miresi merret per dobesi,nje dicka qe nuk do mund ta shmangnim me pare....

respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> .
> TE FALEM NDERIT eshte pikerisht mirnjohja per nderin e bere.Problemi eshte sa e perdorim kete te shkrete fjale FALEMINDERIT..........


Ke plotesisht te drejte.....ndoshta na vret fakti se per te mirat qe bejme,njerezit nuk jane mirenjohes,ndoshta na vret fakti qe e mira qe beme na u mor per dobesi,ndoshta na vret fakti qe me ndjenjat e humbura humbem edhe respektin,ndoshta na vret fakti qe nje flm eshte teper shume per tjetrin qe te na e japi....po, na vret fakti qe njerezimi eshte teper mosmirenjohes.....
Flm do te ishte ndoshta ngushellimi i kerkuar...


respekte

----------


## MaDaBeR

Duke lexuar vepra te ndryshme te Viktor Hygo, kolosit te penes Frenceze diku ne nje liber te tij lexova. Njeriu me i lig ne bote eshte mosmirenjohesi. Ai thoshte qe mosmirenjohesi eshte misherues edhe i hajdutit edhe i vrasesit edhe i çdo vesi tjeter te lig qe mund te kete nje njeri. 

Per mendimin tim, mosmirnjohesit jane njerezit me banale qe mund te egzistojne. Ata shkelin me kembe dhe familjet e tyre kur eshte puna per te arritur diçka personale. Dhe nje person qe hedh poshte familjen e tij, nga ai person mund te presesh gjithçka te keqe qe mund te beje nje njeri.

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Ne shumicen e rasteve,pothuajse secili nga ne,eshte ndeshur me njerez te terhequr prej interesave ndaj tjetrit!
> Ne jete shume prej njerezve japin ne nje menyre te padiskutueshme dhe shume te tjere perfitojne prej tyre.
> Te jesh "njeri me zemer" sot,do te thote te kesh nje cilesi te rralle dhe te cmuar personaliteti dhe force..po pikerisht kjo force e tjetrit merret si dobesi nga dikush,merret thjesht si nje vlere per tu shfrytezuar.
> Dhe jane pikerisht ata qe perfitojne qe nuk jane kurre te ngopur dhe aspak mirenjohes,jane pikerisht ata qe nuk kane dhene kurre qe kerkojne te marrin dhe qe kerkojne gjithmone sakrifica nga tjetri pa marre parasysh jeten dhe problemet e tij..
> Te keta njerez eshte ky lloj egoizem i tepruar qe i ben te mos jene mirenjohes dhe te hedhin poshte cdo gje te mire qe u eshte bere!
> Interesi ndaj dikujt nuk eshte vetem material,eshte edhe moral...dhe ketu eshte me e keqja...te perfitosh nga dobesite dhe mangesite e tjetrit!
> Por me e keqja akoma eshte te mos jesh mirenjohes!
> Mosmirenjohjen e hasim ne shoqeri,familje dhe kudo...!
> Sa mire do te ishte te mos e njihnim dhe ndjenim nje gje te tille!
> ...


*Mosmirenjohes = Jo respekt 

AuGuSt*

----------


## mia@

Mosmirenjohesit jane njerezit me te pabese te cilet une mundohem t'u rri sa me larg, se asgje e mire s'mund te vije prej tyre.Beji te mira sa te duash asnjehere s'kane per ta ditur per nder,per nje fjale goje te merziten kane per ti hedhur poshte gjithcka te mire qe u ke bere .

----------


## DI_ANA

Zakonisht te mirat i bejme te njerezit qe duam,ata njerez per te cilet ne vete si individ jemi te gatshem qe te bejme gjithcka,dhe nuk do te thote qe kerkojme qe edhe ata te bejne te njejten gje per ne!

Te kerkosh nje faleminderit dhe nje mirenjohje nga ana e tyre,nuk eshte aspak egoiste,po dicka njerezore!

Problemi eshte se sado qe te mund te digjemi,kur duam me permasa te medha,sado qe tjetri ose tjetra abuzojne me te mirat tona,ne prape se prapê vazhdojme te bejme per ta,sado te zhgenjyer te kemi mbetur!

Nje shprehje thote__"Te mirat qe bejme harrohen shume shpejt,kurse te keqijat tjetri nuk i harron kurre"!

Dhe kjo eshte e verteta per fatin tone te keq....

----------

